# ADAPTERS!?



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok guys i got some mercedes wheels not too long ago, there 5x115

i just got some tires - falken 205/40s and i want some poke. im gonna need some adapters i want 20mm in the front and 25mm in the back. im ordering them from adaptitusa, i know it might sound kind of noobish but what is the inches mesurement for it???


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

adapters use measurements in mm...if you really want to know what that is in inches use a unit coverer or something


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

those are 5x112 the offset should be stamped on the wheel somewhere


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (LowNotSlow)*

i used some conversion thing on a website and didnt even come up as 1 inch. and the options are 1.00, 1.30, 1.50, 1.80, 2.00, 2.30 inches thick. i was thinking maybe it would be around the ballpark of 1.50 inches thick for 20mm and 2.00 for 25mm


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

1 inch = 25.4mm
5x112 as noted already.
You will need the super long studs to get all the way out on the wheels.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

Look for the ET number on the wheel , its on there somewhere , probably on the mounting pad


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_those are 5x112 the offset should be stamped on the wheel somewhere 

honestly i dont know how the offset thing works.


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_1 inch = 25.4mm
5x112 as noted already.
You will need the super long studs to get all the way out on the wheels.

so if i get 1.00 thick adapters for all 4 they well act as 25mm spacers?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

yes...










_Modified by ThatGuy at 7:52 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (ThatGuy)*

so then ill have rubbing issues in the front


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

19mm = .75"
20mm = .79"
21mm = .83"
22mm = .87"
23mm = .91"
24mm = .94"
25mm = .98"
26mm = 1.02"
19mm is about 3/4"
22mm is about 7/8" 
25mm is about 1"
What is the offset _and _width of those wheels? If you know the offset and width, then people will be able to help you pick an adapter size http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soo1 (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notar1* »_
honestly i dont know how the offset thing works.


Stock offset on a lot of mkIII wheels is et38 _roughly_
The smaller the offset the more poke (et20)
The larger the offset the more it's tucked in (et45)
Find the offset of your benz wheels and we'll be able to help you out much more. In the meantime read this thread that Ethan created, probably the most comprehensive thread for aftermarket offsets/tire sizes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3040577


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (soo1)*

Wheel poke/tuck is all relative.
This however is probably much better of a thread for this guy: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3305893


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (ThatGuy)*

found your thread. et is 34.. you're gonna poke with 25mm. this makes me wanna get my wheels redone to silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are these 16x8 or 16x7?


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_found your thread. et is 34.. you're gonna poke with 25mm. this makes me wanna get my wheels redone to silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are these 16x8 or 16x7? 

16x8

ok thanks for everything guys i got the whoole thing sorted out now. i ordered 2 20mm adapters and 2 25mm adapters with extended studs from adaptitusa.com so it should be flawless


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

ok guys thanks for everything everythings ordered, and just for a tease


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*









looks like mine


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

yeah but i gots a jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like yours tho, nice setup. you sittin on coils?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notar1* »_ok guys thanks for everything everythings ordered, and just for a tease 


hey man did you buy those wheels from Loue ? 
and to make those wheels work good on mk3 you need 15mm adapters front and 20mm out the back.
that would make the offset 19 front and 14 rear 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 3:46 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notar1* »_yeah but i gots a jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like yours tho, nice setup. you sittin on coils?


yeah wietec, 20mm adapters in the fronts, 25mm in the rear


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_








looks like mine needs to be a crapton lower to really pull the look off

True story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_
True story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for editing my post..


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

no problem.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_no problem.

if you only knew..


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

if i only knew what ? 
that the car looks like a 4x4 ? 
Or are you gonna tell me that ive never driven dumped ass cars on crappy roads with tons of poke?


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*

my car does not look 4x4 lol ive never heard that one before. and i cant lower it right now until i move. relax its not your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

It totally looks like youre ready to go wheelin , but if you like it . im just saying you got coils , and they got threads might as well use them all


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_It totally looks like youre ready to go wheelin , but if you like it . im just saying you got coils , and they got threads might as well use them all 

omg i want to go lower, yes, but i cant until i move. besides i might be picking up new wheels anyway so i might as well wait it out. 15x8 all around


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

this is not 4x4 sweet heart


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

do what you gotta do , then lower it till some stuff breaks.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_do what you gotta do , then lower it till some stuff breaks.

lol will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_this is not 4x4 sweet heart

















Theres gap , therefore its a 4x4


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*

lmao you guys are taking my little adapter thread and turing it into a flamefest


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

im just stating facts.


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*

new tease pic 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notar1* »_new tease pic 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

yeah hopefully getting my car back today from chains and clutch repair and gonna put these on! when i do ill post pics


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notar1* »_yeah hopefully getting my car back today from chains and clutch repair and gonna put these on! when i do ill post pics
for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (mk2eurogirl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (-DOOMED-)*

all i got now is some ****ty phone pics but i am getting pics taken tommrow. all for now.


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

the real ish.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

dope wheels man, so did you buy them from loue, who lives in lodi too.
if so let me get his Phone #.


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Rat4Life)*

i did, i dont have his phone number tho cuz i know him through his brother


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

looks pretty sweet man


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Notar1)*

could you ask his brother for a phone # 
Damn kid still owes me money for them wheels 








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2427051


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ADAPTERS!? (Rat4Life)*

looks sweet!


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats very nice.


----------



## Notar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (that1guy)*

thanks guys for the positive comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone else?


----------

